# Hello. not finding my UMIK-1 mic under ASIO4ALL



## tommy281 (Jun 9, 2014)

following these dirrections i can't seem to find my mic under step 5 and 6......

http://www.minidsp.com/applications/acoustic-measurements/umik-1-hdmi-on-windows

mic ordered from cross spectrom

thanks-


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

miniDSP-step5 said:


> Audio devices don't always appear with obvious names, depending on the device and the version of Windows. In some cases, the UMIK-1 *may appear just as "USB Audio Device."* By hovering the mouse over the device you will get a popup window with more information that helps to identify the device. The UMIK-1, for example, will be an input device that runs at 48 kHz (only).


:sn:


----------



## tommy281 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello and thanks.
Yes. Did that and did not find the Mic or anything like 48 kHz.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Reboot the computer with the mic plugged into a different USB port .

:sn:


----------



## tommy281 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks. Will give that a try later today n update this thread.


----------



## tommy281 (Jun 9, 2014)

thanks. still nothing.


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

I had to move my mic to a few different usb ports before it actually worked for me using my behringer. After a little messing around and restarting REW more than a couple times and setting it up in the playback control panel it finally worked. I also ran the windows speech recognition not sure If that helped or was needed but its how I did it.

Richard


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

tommy281 said:


> thanks. still nothing.


Too bad,

- if you have a USB extension cable plugged into the mic / get rid of it & reboot .

- if you have any other USB connected audio devices currently plugged into your computer, unplug them & reboot .

:sn:


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

tommy281 said:


> thanks. still nothing.


Are you using REW V5.01 Beta 20?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

All these USB based mics ( Umm-6, UMIK-1, Icicle-XLR interface, etc. etc. ) need the USB Audio Codec ( driver ) to work.
- This generic driver is part of the operating system / though sometimes they get turned off ( or corrupted ) .










( Above ) is a connected audio device ( seen in, "Other devices" ) that can't find it's driver .

You might want to open up the Windows "Device Manager" & make sure the USB Audio Codec is installed ( & working properly ) .

:sn:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

jtalden said:


> Are you using REW V5.01 Beta 20?


Hi John,

I'm working on the assumption that his version of REW is mostly compatible with the UMIK-1 features ( based on his earlier statements of getting stuck at Step 5 or 6 / so I don't think the issue is ASIO compatibility ) .

AFAIK, the UMIK-1 mic is still able to get input into REW 5.0 ( I guess I'll find that out in a couple of weeks ) . 

:sn:


----------



## tommy281 (Jun 9, 2014)

jtalden said:


> Are you using REW V5.01 Beta 20?


thanks everyone for your help.

EarlK I am not finding other devices... also under sound video and game controlers i only have intel display audio and realteq high def audio...

no usb type driver listed.


----------



## tommy281 (Jun 9, 2014)

hello.

yes I am using REW V5.01 Beta 20....


I also have my hands on a mac laptop. should i try that ??

thanks-


----------



## tommy281 (Jun 9, 2014)

welp im at a loss... i even tried hooking up to my main computer which is pretty new and still can't find the mic. this ones running windows 8 if that helps.


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

So your saying that it is not even showing up as a recording device in the sound control panel? I just plugged my Behringer into my main computer and it played a little sound to acknowledge the mic had connected. I right clicked the speaker icon and opened the recording devices and my mic appeared in the control panel. Have you tried a different usb cable. ? This is my first time connection to my main machine, I did it to test just for you  it is usually connected to my laptop.

Also once I connected the mic it then showed up in device manager as usb audio codec.

You may have a bad cable or worse a faulty microphone.


----------



## tommy281 (Jun 9, 2014)

thanks.

i get no sound from either computer when i plug the mic in. however the blue light does come on on the mic...

frustrating.


----------



## tommy281 (Jun 9, 2014)

socketman thanks.

i feel like an idiot,,,, i grabbed another cable and plugged it in. in doing so along with being frustrated i pushed hard real hard. that did it. i wondered why so much of the plug was sticking out but did not wanna push to hard. usualy these types of plugs(like phone)just go in.... this one clicks in-

thanks so much everyone...

im sure ill have some more questions...

enjoy your evening.


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

Just make sure to set up the mic in windows before hand. I just set mine up on my main computer now and had to go in and out of the asio control panel a few times as well as restart rew a few times to get the record device recognized. I went through the same thing when I set up my new laptop. I am not sure if it is because I am using something other than the umik-1 or not. Let us know how you get on.

Richard


----------



## tommy281 (Jun 9, 2014)

Good morning-

playing around with setup before work brings me to this question.

again following this-
http://www.minidsp.com/applications/acoustic-measurements/umik-1-hdmi-on-windows

it appears im not getting the 8 channels in step 6. In the Outputdrop-down selector. its an older laptop.

thoughts on this.?

im looking to measure 5.1 channel with 4 PSA subs(5.4). all this through a denon 4520CI.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

tommy281 said:


> Good morning-
> 
> playing around with setup before work brings me to this question.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest you've already answered your own query , *" its an older laptop"* .

HINT : Just because an HDMI connector is present on a device doesn't mean multichannel audio output is a given . 
- You're going to need to research the audio specs ( for that laptop ) to assess it's capabilities .

:sn:


----------



## tommy281 (Jun 9, 2014)

Understood and thanks. 

So is the current setup a waste considering no 5.1 output. 

Thanks


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

As mentioned check the specs on the laptop. The cable has to be connected to your receiver to get the 8 channels. A driver upgrade may help depending on the specs.


----------

